# stripped valve cover bolt how to get it off



## tyler'sgrizz

got the grizzly to a bare frame engine and wires today. i went to take off the valve head and there are two stripped bolts....... i tried to use vice grips... any one know?? thanks it should be a quick fixxx


----------



## tyler'sgrizz

comon! tomorrow the guts come out but those 2 screws are screwing everything up.


----------



## byrd

Have u tried the bolt out kit by craftsmans. I love mine


----------



## tyler'sgrizz

byrd said:


> Have u tried the bolt out kit by craftsmans. I love mine


i aint driving 50 miles to sears on black friday no sir haha. any other suggestions? 
i am going to buy one of those tools when ever i see one. do ya think autozone might have a tool that can remove a stripped bolt.


----------



## byrd

I havent looked there but it only takes a phone call


----------



## tyler'sgrizz

byrd said:


> I havent looked there but it only takes a phone call


 
good idea...... thx


----------



## tacoma_2002

You mean the head of the bolt is rounded off? Or the bolt is broken off inside? Or the threads are stripped?


----------



## Roboquad

ASSUMING....If the head is rounded and tall enough.....I would use a dremmel with a thin cut blade and make a notch for a flat head. then attach your vise grip to the base of the screwdriver handle and turn it out slow.use liquid wrench too...worked on a shotgun I rebuilt. good luck


----------



## tyler'sgrizz

I got it off i ended up drilling it out. that mofo took 2 whole hrs to get out. i was about ready to quit. can you imagine that feeling of finally getting it out? i was psyched! i got everything off not i'm just waiting on the wiseco  
turns out the crank is totally fine! the piston was really messed up though..


----------

